# First day after total thyroidectomy!



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

As some of you know from my past posts, I was diagnosed hashi's in march of this year. I had a struggle getting my meds right, and then had a-typical symptoms (what my endo called them) for a hashi's patient. I went against my endo and saw a thyroid surgeon who said I was a great candidate for surgery. It was the best choice I have made since being told I had hashis.

I am thrilled to say that my surgery went great yesterday. My doc said that when he made the incision where he usually does for thyroid surgery, he could only see the bottom of mine. But he worked with it, and didn't need to make another cut. He also said that my lobes were abnormally high in my neck, almost as if they were crawling up it. There was also a fair bit of scarring on the thyroid and around it, due to repeat swelling. He said that could have been the reason for my pain, throbbing, and other symptoms.

My neck feels pretty good, I am having some pain in my chest around my sternum, and I have been coughing up phlegm. My doc says that I may leaked a little fluid into my chest, and that is what is causing the pain. Coughing should get rid of it, but as you can imagine, it hurts like hell. So it is slow going for me. But my out look is bright, and I would do it all over again in an istant!

When I first came out of the surgery, I could't speak at all, not even a whisper. Which was very alarming, and even to the doc, but he held fast that it was only temporary. By the end of the night, I had regained my voice and it is even clearer today.

I truly think that a lot more people could benefit from having their thyroids removed. Of course there are risks, but for me, it was worth it, and it paid off big time. I hope for everyone out there that wants to have it taken out, that they get the chance.

I will keep you posted on whether or not my 3 nodules come back as cancer or not. I am hoping that they don't, but even if they do, I know that we will be able to handle it. Better to find out today then when I am older and may not be able to bounce back as well.

I am just waiting on the pathology reports on my 3 nodules now. Fingers are crossed! Might be as long as 2 weeks, ugh.


----------



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

I am glad everything went well. Having my thyroid out was the best thing that could of happened to me! It is only going to get better! Have a great recovery!


----------



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

Just an update from me, all 3 nodules came back cancer free! yeah me!! So no more worrying.

It is 2 weeks 3 days since my surgery, I feel great! I have had none of my past symptoms, my meds are pretty much balanced already, my energy is up, and my scar is looking great.

This really was the best decision I could have made. I am very happy with the outcome, and the recovery was a breeze. A week after the surgery I was up and about and taking care of my 3 year old and 1 1/2 year old.

It has really been a great experience!!

I hope everyone out there who wants to have this surgery is given the opportunity, because it really has changed my life, and it has only been a couple weeks.


----------



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

This is exactly how I felt when I had mine removed in March. I am a new person and no complaints. Glad all went well.


----------



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

This makes me really hopeful. I'm having surgery in two days, and of course, I see the "horror" stories. But I just can't continue on this path--it's affecting my health. I've heard that some people really regret taking it out, but I've heard many more people talking about how they feel like a new person. When people ask why I'm having a thyroidectomy, I tell them my thyroid and I are no longer on speaking terms. It's dead to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soladeo said:


> This makes me really hopeful. I'm having surgery in two days, and of course, I see the "horror" stories. But I just can't continue on this path--it's affecting my health. I've heard that some people really regret taking it out, but I've heard many more people talking about how they feel like a new person. When people ask why I'm having a thyroidectomy, I tell them my thyroid and I are no longer on speaking terms. It's dead to me.


Hi!!! No surgery is fun but I am sure you will be fine. Just do as the doc says and pamper yourself.

So, this is scheduled for the 29th.??


----------



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

The surgery was great, and I feel much better. The tissue indicated Hashi's, which is the first time anyone has told me it's what I have (no surprise, family history of it). I also have papillary carcinoma, but RAI ablation should kill any remaining cells. I think surgery is a great option for some people, and when I think of the grief my thyroid has caused for the past five years, the cancer diagnosis, and the trouble my mom has had with Hashi, I'm glad I had it done.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soladeo said:


> The surgery was great, and I feel much better. The tissue indicated Hashi's, which is the first time anyone has told me it's what I have (no surprise, family history of it). I also have papillary carcinoma, but RAI ablation should kill any remaining cells. I think surgery is a great option for some people, and when I think of the grief my thyroid has caused for the past five years, the cancer diagnosis, and the trouble my mom has had with Hashi, I'm glad I had it done.


Whoa; see there? Boy, am I glad you had it out. And sent to path. Otherwise you would never have known.

You sound good!

When will you start the RAI?

YOu are going to be fine. Totally tip-top and I am keeping you in my prayers and thoughts.

Please keep us updated.


----------

